# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Tecnología, Equipos y Maquinaria  Maquinaria y Tecnología para la Agroindustria e Industria Alimentaria

## AALINAT

*Agroindustrias Alimenticias Natura - AALINAT * 
Somos una empresa peruana dedicada a la fabricación de maquinaria agroindustrial para el procesamiento de diferentes productos como frutas, hortalizas, tubérculos, granos, hierbas aromáticas, lácteos, entre otros.   *INOXTRON* es la marca de nuestra maquinaria y equipo. Estos son diseñados y construidos con materiales de alta calidad y acabao sanitario, ideales para asegurar la inocuidad de los alimentos. Toda nuestra maquinaria industrial es fabricada en acero inoxidable.
Disponemos de la tecnología y maquinaria para desarrollar equipos de acuerdo a sus necesidades.  *LINEA DE CAFÉ Y CACAO : * Clasificadoras, descascarilladoras de cacao, piladoras de cafe, tostadoras, molino refinador para cacao, conchadoras, temperadoras, recubridoras.   *LINEA PARA LACTEOS* 
Tina queseras, yogurteras, moldes para quesos, prensa queseras, mesas desueradoras, batidoras matequilla, liras, marmitas.  *LINEA DE FRUTAS Y HORTALIZAS*
Lavadoras, rebanadoras, desmondadoras, deshidratadoras, molinos, marmitas, pulpeadoras, licuadoras,   *LINEA DE GRANOS Y SEMILLAS*
Despedradoras, molinos, clasificadoras, tamizadoras  
Los equipos son fabricados a pedido.   _
Aproveche esta oportunidad, contáctenos y obtenga un descuento especial!_    aalinat para OLX.jpg  *Video: Proceso de pulpeado*  Temas similares: JQA Ingenieros E.I.R.L. - Servicios para la Agroindustria, Agroexportación e Industria Alimentaria y Bebidas JQA Ingenieros E.I.R.L. - Servicios para la Agroindustria, Agroexportación e Industria Alimentaria y Bebidas Artículo: Crisis alimentaria: Los retos que enfrenta la industria agrícola mundial Biocombustibles: Tecnologia de la Agroindustria Productora y Procesadora de la Caña de Azucar Biocombustibles: Tecnologia de la Agroindustria Productora y Procesadora de la Caña de Azucar

----------

